# Selling Fish Hawk X2



## Golden_Eye (Jan 15, 2009)

Selling my Fish Hawk X2. Bought last spring and only used it once last year on Lake Ontario for King Salmon. Just don't use it enough to keep it around. This is the portable version of the Fish Hawk. Asking $599 obo. Dm if interested.


----------



## Badgertah (Jul 15, 2004)

Golden_Eye said:


> Selling my Fish Hawk X2. Bought last spring and only used it once last year on Lake Ontario for King Salmon. Just don't use it enough to keep it around. This is the portable version of the Fish Hawk. Asking $599 obo. Dm if interested.


Still for Sale?


----------



## Golden_Eye (Jan 15, 2009)

Item is SOLD


----------

